# Party Decorations



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you use tape on the walls? If so you could put up scene setters or cut outs. On the pictures you can't remove I would cover them in spider/cob webs, don't know what to do with the flags. This could be cool as a center piece




























Depends on what sort of look you are going for.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If the flags are on flag poles or stands, cover them with white sheets and hand baste or tack on a couple of black eyes out of felt. 

If the pictures have glass covering the pictures you can tape a hologram picture behind a mounting cardboard and tape them over the existing pictures. If you wanted you could use heavy cardboard boxes to make the mounting for your pictures and spray paint it black then put your hologram or photo behind it. Or, tape store bought tombstones over the pictures.

Different sized carved pumpkins could be placed on terra cotta pots or displayed on top of various sized and heights of boxes covered with a Halloween material or black sheets.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I had another idea, if there are windows you could add some of the bloody handprints or blood splats that stick to the windows. You can also get bloody footprints from Spirit Halloween.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could make a graveyard, mount the tombstones on a board and they will stand up, some spanish moss, little cherubs, dead flowers etc....You can construct a fence from cardboard that way you could just throw it away after the party. You can also make life size props, (grave digger or zombies) just stuff some old clothes to make them light weight attach them to a board or pole secured in some cement. You can also do the real tree branches spray painted and put crows or string spider webs in them with big spiders. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Poster putty, command strips and draping strategic areas.

For the pictures you can't remove, get some construction paper and googly eyes from the craft store, and cut out devil horns, witch hats, vamp fang mouths, etc... and use small pieces of cellophane tape or (very carefully with SMALL dots) white school glue. Make sure if you use the glue option to attach, that you bring some cloths and glass cleaner and spritz the CLOTH (not the glass) and wipe down the pictures when you're cleaning up (if you spray the glass, the liquid might run down and get inside the frames!). DO NOT attach anything if there isn't glass - no guarantees you'd not leave residue on paintings and such. In those cases, drape with ripped cheesecloth and hang spiders off of them!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I as assuming that VFW has something to do with Veterans. How about taking advantage of the "built-in props" and making a haunted battlement. The flags etc. wouldn't be an issue. You could have make some Zombie soldiers and there would be lots of opportunity for blood - how about a tent set up as a field hospital? Probably could borrow a lot of camping stuff to make it work. If you wanted to go crazy, make it a costume party for the theme!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas! Pocohauntgal I love your idea of the haunted battlefield! I wish I would have thought of that theme before I sent out my invites. Frankie's Girl your idea of putting horns and props on the pictures is a wonderful idea, I never would have thought of that. Deadhouseplant I believe I can use painter's tape on the walls but the wall paint is very old and flat I am afraid I would damage the wall if I put any kind of tape on it, however the manager said the only thing I am unable to do is use nails or tacks and I cannot remove the flags which are on the walls not on poles and the pictures of the VFW officers over the years. Ghouliet there are not any windows but I like the bloody footprints idea. If I used Offmymeds Idea of doing a grave yard I could put bloody footprints on the floor leading out of the graveyard maybe to one of the inhanced pictures on the wall. I am excited now to get started using all of your great ideas! I will post pictures when I am done. Thanks again!


----------

